# TWINNS SALE THREAD



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

67 CAPRICE 35.00

















40 FORD CUSTOM 30.00

















MALIBU 45.00









LS COMBO 20.00









CAPRICE 50.00









MALIBU WAGON 45.00









S10 BLAZER 45.00









2DOOR CADILLAC 45.00
















BUMPER KIT 4.00


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Were tha prices bro??? :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 6 2008, 04:39 PM~11536064
> *Were tha prices bro??? :0  :0
> *


pm me if interested


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie... u selling your builds?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 04:41 PM~11536070
> *damn homie... u selling your builds?
> *


yup told u cleaning house no room just one closet for me and still have a gang of goodies in there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2008, 06:43 PM~11536091
> *yup told u cleaning house no room just one closet for me and still have a gang of goodies in there
> *



:0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

how much for the magum and the merc


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE ELK


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

price on the blazer?


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11536057
> *built ups,most have all chrome suspensions
> 
> 
> ...


how much for da black 64


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank twin got the car today when i got back and its great, got here the day after you got the pm'ed, realy fast turn around thanks . and il eye ballen some more too ill pm you witch ones.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## vallebuilder818 (Sep 22, 2008)

do u have any more ford coupes :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallebuilder818_@Sep 21 2008, 08:17 PM~11662406
> *do u have any more  ford  coupes  :uh:
> *



made to order


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DIBS ON THE 58 IMPALA pm me when you get a chance bro you know im good for it .


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PAYMENT SENT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

dually rims (2 front rims 4 rear rim rings 2 rear rim hubs ,2 rear drums and 2 front hubs)15.00


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11536057
> *built ups,most have all chrome suspensions
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11670337
> *dually rims (2 front rims 4 rear rim rings 2 rear rim hubs ,2 rear drums and 2 front hubs)15.00
> 
> 
> ...


are these made on order? and wht abt tires?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

how much u asking for the el camino promo? if u have one left..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk+Sep 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11670943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 left 20.00


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finished the remodeling for now :uh: 
got back to work on this :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn! i cant wait! i finally got money! i hope i still have some when this is done!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Twinn u get my payment bro?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11681378
> *Twinn u get my payment bro?
> *


shipping everything on sat


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 23 2008, 11:14 PM~11680997
> *finished the remodeling for now :uh:
> got back to work on this :biggrin:
> 
> ...




cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11682180
> *cant wait :biggrin:
> *


x2!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Twinn, 

do you sell any 62 impala up tops?

also what kit do you recommend as a donor for the 2 door box caprice ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 30 2008, 01:17 PM~11739191
> *Twinn,
> 
> do you sell any 62 impala up tops?
> ...


For the Box caprice you should use the Revell/Monogram Caprice taxi/cop car if you can find 1 but the Donk/stock Impala works ! They didn't have the Impala out when they made the 4dr cop car from Modelhaus they only had the Caprice at that time !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you got a uptop for a 64??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

15.00,plus shipping









2 door resin charger with donor 40.00









58 bigpoppa resin skirts 6.00








10.00


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

i want tha crossed laced wheels bro!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll take the 58. Call u after dinner.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i would get something but now i have to save my $ till next year :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 7 2008, 05:50 PM~11805605
> *15.00,plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...



How much for that caprise shipd to 80435?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

where is the big pics of the built ups?


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> 82 ELCO HAVE 2 pending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i want those wires  pm me your paypal, the 23"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2008, 02:32 PM~11838178
> *i want those wires  pm me your paypal, the 23"
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2008, 02:32 PM~11838178
> *i want those wires  pm me your paypal, the 23"
> *




:biggrin:   


get me a name bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:32 PM~11838178
> *i want those wires  pm me your paypal, the 23"
> *


sorry homie sold already


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

can u get me a bumper to the 80s impala


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2008, 03:35 PM~11536046
> *82 ELCO HAVE 2 pending
> 
> 
> ...


how much for da camaro model ???


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

61 Impala made it safe and sound. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 6 2008, 05:25 PM~11536646
> *how much for the magum and the merc
> *


 let me know if u still have these and how much?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 21 2008, 11:32 AM~11929267
> *let me know if u still have these and how much?
> *


only have the magnum


----------



## turtle94 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2008, 03:35 PM~11536046
> *82 ELCO HAVE 2 pending
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the silvia and the one under neith shipped to 97540


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

i want the 62 impala how much shipped to 91340! and do you have any 4 door bigbody caddies?


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

just noticed your from the 818 i am also in the 818 can i pick up the 62


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11943632
> *i want the 62 impala how much shipped to 91340! and do you have any 4 door bigbody caddies?
> *


PAYMENT SENT FOR DUECE!! SORRY BRO!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

62 sold 
hit up betoscustoms for the big body


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11943708
> *62 sold
> hit up betoscustoms for the big body
> *


hey bro you got any thing for free ?Plus can you cover shipping also ! Thanks !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 05:52 PM~11943727
> *hey  bro  you  got  any thing  for  free  ?Plus  can  you  cover  shipping  also !  Thanks  !
> *


just make sure you are my christmas exchange :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11943766
> *just make sure you are my christmas exchange :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 22 2008, 06:55 PM~11943766
> *just make sure you are my christmas exchange :0  :biggrin:
> *


I was told i can't enter it ! :tears: 




Everything look good in your shippment this week?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 05:59 PM~11943816
> *I  was  told  i  can't  enter  it  ! :tears:
> Everything  look  good  in  your  shippment  this  week?
> *


bull shit you started it you should also be able to participate,,i know no one would mind 
and the shipment cant wait to cast them :0 :0


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 22 2008, 04:47 PM~11943653
> *PAYMENT SENT FOR DUECE!! SORRY BRO!
> *


will you have another soon


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

or who ever is selling them ?


----------



## turtle94 (May 20, 2008)

so are the two imports stacked on top of each other in the middle still for sale, if so how much shipped to 97540. ( nissan silvia and toyota corolla)


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this here is a good man to deal with!! Twin is good peoples!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 23 2008, 05:28 AM~11949281
> *this here is a good man to deal with!! Twin is good peoples!!!
> *


X2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

WUSUP ON THE CUTTYS TWINN? PERFECTED 'EM YET :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

TTT you got any caprice's or malibus left if so what year is the mali?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 11:52 AM~12005840
> *TTT you got any caprice's or malibus left if so what year is the mali?
> *


yes i do everything is made to order


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

what year is the malibu?


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

im lookin for a 87 olds cutlass and a 90 lincoln town car can you help me out thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 AM~12389618
> *im lookin for a 87 olds cutlass and a 90 lincoln town car can you help me out thanks*


x2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Dec 10 2008, 12:44 PM~12389618
> *im lookin for a 87 olds cutlass and a 90 lincoln town car can you help me out thanks
> *


the olds is comming soon and the 90 linc we have talked about it but after we finish the many projects on the list maybe by the summer


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 18 2008, 02:59 PM~12467427
> *the olds is comming soon and the 90 linc we have talked about it but after we finish the many projects on the list maybe by the summer
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 18 2008, 02:59 PM~12467427
> *the olds is comming soon and the 90 linc we have talked about it but after we finish the many projects on the list maybe by the summer
> *



:0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

What u got left


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 18 2008, 04:29 PM~12468728
> *What u got left
> *


x2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

alot of kits,,,, ill take pics later on tonight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 18 2008, 08:38 PM~12469923
> *alot of kits,,,, ill take pics later on tonight
> *


 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 18 2008, 07:38 PM~12469923
> *alot of kits,,,, ill take pics later on tonight
> *


 hno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:around:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

some are 12.00 /15.00/20.00 shipped pm me for prices on the ones u want  also give me a day or 2 to ship will buy the shipping materials as i sell thanks



































56 chevy i think?hard to find think its complete not sure though


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

bigbody with donor chrome is decent also the roof needs minor body work pulled 4 bodies off the mold and this is one of the best,50.00 shipped


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:banghead: FUCK :banghead: 

I WISH I HAD CASH FOR SOME OF THEES . GUYS HE GOOD, I ALWAYS GOT GOOD STUFF FROM HIM AND HE WORKED WITH ME TOO. 
TWINN IS A GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

twinn how much for the t-top camaro and 39 coupe


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

how much for the wheels and the black 300


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you have one of them 39? deliverys? its a lowrider and purple on the box. Also need 50s chevy truck bumpers.

Thanks bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 21 2008, 11:11 PM~12494963
> *Do you have one of them 39? deliverys? its a lowrider and purple on the box. Also need 50s chevy truck bumpers.
> 
> Thanks bro
> *


no sorry


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks anyways! Good luck with the sale! Sould be a xmas sale hehehe


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

pm me a $ on the 63 donk please! i just had an idea shipped to 70520 Thank you


----------



## lowriderdude89 (Dec 23, 2008)

wuts up man lemme get that box chev


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how muuch for the camaro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

pm'ed on the wheels and resin 2 door charger!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Roadkill2525 (Apr 20, 2007)

how much for this?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Interested in the 2 Tamiya Rally kits. PM me a price shipped. Thanks!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bigbody with donor chrome is decent also the roof needs minor body work pulled 4 bodies off the mold and this is one of the best,50.00 shipped








[/quote]
HOW MUCH FOR THE BODYS THAT ARE MESSED UP?/ PM ME :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

this is whats wrong with the bodies and hood minor body work can probably pull another 20 before the mold really dies 








bumpers grill hood included
25.00 shipped merry christmas :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 23 2008, 07:58 PM~12511172
> *this is whats wrong with the bodies and hood minor body work can probably pull another 20 before the mold really dies
> 
> 
> ...


need anything in trade? lol if youve got 2 like this im down! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 08:43 PM~12511574
> *need anything in trade? lol if youve got 2 like this im down!  :biggrin:
> *


i can make20 to 25 of them lol pm me


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 23 2008, 06:58 PM~12511172
> *this is whats wrong with the bodies and hood minor body work can probably pull another 20 before the mold really dies
> 
> 
> ...


that shouldnt be that hard to get right to paint huh.? lil sanding body work primer?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 09:30 PM~12512016
> *that shouldnt be that hard to get right to paint huh.? lil sanding body work primer?
> *


yes sir,,,


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 23 2008, 08:33 PM~12512057
> *yes sir,,,
> *


brings bumpers,grill,hood?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 09:36 PM~12512075
> *brings bumpers,grill,hood?
> *


yeah complete resin kit


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 24 2008, 12:13 AM~12513578
> *how much for the bigbody kit?????
> *


25.00


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

how much for the 63 donk? shipped to 70520


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 24 2008, 12:28 AM~12513722
> *25.00
> *


lil take it.....when????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 25 2008, 02:02 PM~12524715
> *lil take it.....when????
> *


WHEN EVER YOU WANT IT :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2008, 02:56 PM~12524981
> *WHEN EVER YOU WANT IT :biggrin:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES
> *


i have cash in hand


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

pm info and maybe we can meet??


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2008, 08:51 PM~12493967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DO U STILL HAVE THE 06 DODGE MAGNUM SRT8 IF U DO PM
THANKS


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo twinn did you get my P.M. bro?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:05 PM~12539247
> *Yo twinn did you get my P.M. bro?
> *




x-2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

takeing pre-orders 45.00 shipped
molds should be ready this weekend  
80s dually


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 07:31 PM~12614835
> *takeing pre-orders 45.00 shipped
> molds should be ready this weekend
> 80s dually
> ...


 :0 put me down for 1!! im waiting on an e-cheque to clear my paypal, then ill send the cash!!!  

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKING CLEAN CARNAL, GREAT PRICE TOO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats whats up right there


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thought i had posted these 75 caprice front clips 10.00 shipped


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 07:31 PM~12614835
> *takeing pre-orders 45.00 shipped
> molds should be ready this weekend
> 80s dually
> ...


BAD ASS KIT BRO!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET OUR 1/16TH SCALE DONE!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what's the donor kit, the 90s trucks?



> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 06:31 PM~12614835
> *takeing pre-orders 45.00 shipped
> molds should be ready this weekend
> 80s dually
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Jan 5 2009, 11:31 PM~12618222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one or the ones closest to it its like 3 or 4 almost the same the hood and interior grills bumpers and suspension are the same just some have the fender wells molded to the body


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TWINN WHAT UPDATES DID YOU MAKE TO THE 90-92' CADDY 4DR????


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

how much for the 87 monte carlo ss, and 94 impala ss?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

so 4wd only 



> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 10:47 PM~12618401
> *you aint lieing :biggrin:
> 
> this one or the ones closest to it its like 3 or 4 almost the same the hood and interior grills  bumpers and suspension are the same just some have the fender wells molded to the body
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh hell yeah..cant wait for the big one to come home!! Truck looks good twinn!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 5 2009, 11:48 PM~12618415
> *TWINN WHAT UPDATES DID YOU MAKE TO THE 90-92' CADDY 4DR????
> *


mini reworked the center pillar and rear window,removed the hood and cleaned the inside


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 11:55 PM~12618501
> *mini reworked the center pillar and rear window,removed the hood and cleaned the inside
> 
> 
> ...


im down for one of these too, so a dually and one of these, lol. plus I still gotta get you a list, to cover for them big bodies :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: OH SHIT THATS LOOKS TIGHT! DAMN NOW IT LOOKS LIKE THE REAL DEAL! NICE WORK GUYS! WHEN WILL THESE BE READY?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

maybe next week or so


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Twinn ur z is in the mail tommorow


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12617791
> *thought i had posted these 75 caprice front clips 10.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...








i'll take 1 of this :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 11:55 PM~12618501
> *mini reworked the center pillar and rear window,removed the hood and cleaned the inside
> 
> 
> ...


how much r the reworked ones hittin for?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 11:55 PM~12618501
> *mini reworked the center pillar and rear window,removed the hood and cleaned the inside
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 08:56 PM~12617791
> *thought i had posted these 75 caprice front clips 10.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS AGAIN TWINN*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 08:31 PM~12614835
> *takeing pre-orders 45.00 shipped
> molds should be ready this weekend
> 80s dually
> ...



*OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Jan 6 2009, 12:55 AM~12618501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE THE OG LINK FROM THE FIRST CASTED 4DR BACK IN 07 !

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=362256&hl=

IF YOU HAVE NEVER MESSED WITH RESIN THIS TOPIC WILL HELP YOU BUILD THIS 4DR CADDY WITH GREAT FITMENT AND EASY ! 

WITH ALL RESIN ITEMS THEY WILL NEED SOME CLEAN UP HELP ! NO MATTER WHO THE CAST OR THE COST ! BUT IF YOU TAKE THE TIME TO DO A LITTLE CLEAN UP YOU CAN HAVE SOME VERY NICE LOOKING NONE ISSUED KITS AT YOUR HANDS TO BUILD YOUR NEXT HEAD TURNER !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

to the top for the homie twinn!

ill be pming my order in ,in about 15 seconds!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 07:31 PM~12614835
> *takeing pre-orders 45.00 shipped
> molds should be ready this weekend
> 80s dually
> ...


BUMP 

PUT YOUR ORDERS IN GUYS!! I just did!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ready


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheesy: HEY TWINN, THEY LOOK WICKED!!! I LIKEDED IT!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2009, 05:07 PM~12684750
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ready
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 how much!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 how much?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

45.00 shipped


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pm'ing ya now man! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how much longer on the remastered caddies homie so i know when to get my order in.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

COME ONE FOOLS...COME WITH IT AND BUY IT UP....YOU ALL JUMP ON HERE AND SAY U GONNA BUY , BUT 2 OUT OF 10 PEEPS BUY IT! THIS IS A SCREMIN DEAL GOING ON HERE FOR SOME CLEAN RESIN!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 12 2009, 09:45 PM~12685504
> *how much longer on the remastered caddies homie so i know when to get my order in.
> *


a week or so i hope got alot of work right now...



and to those that are expecting packages by the end of the week you should have them


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 12 2009, 08:58 PM~12685760
> *COME ONE FOOLS...COME WITH IT AND BUY IT UP....YOU ALL JUMP ON HERE AND SAY U GONNA BUY , BUT 2 OUT OF 10 PEEPS BUY IT! THIS IS A SCREMIN DEAL GOING ON HERE FOR SOME CLEAN RESIN!
> *


It's all good homie, don't sweat it they will sell them self's. Thank god for Ebay.  They came out nice Quate. real nice and clean. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 12 2009, 08:05 PM~12685881
> *It's all good homie, don't sweat it they will sell them self's. Thank god for Ebay.  They came out nice Quate. real nice and clean. :biggrin:
> *


I AM A PROUD OWNER ON A FEW OF TWINNS RESINS!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 12 2009, 09:07 PM~12685933
> *I AM A PROUD OWNER ON A FEW OF TWINNS RESINS!   :biggrin:
> *


That's why I say they would sell them self. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2009, 08:07 PM~12684750
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ready
> 
> ...


Bring one to the meet this saturday and it will be coming home with me  Pluse there is some green in it for you.Hay also bring one or two of the big bodies.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 12 2009, 10:07 PM~12685933
> *I AM A PROUD OWNER ON A FEW OF TWINNS RESINS!   :biggrin:
> *


me too... and have a few more commin :biggrin: 
cant wait!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12617791
> *thought i had posted these 75 caprice front clips 10.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


Tight! Quality looks excellent!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell this will be the first resin ive ever fucked with. Expect a shit load of questions from me for it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Twinn the truck came out real nice bro ! 

Each new set up is better and better !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im selling somethin soon...like this week or next 

ill get one off you

and my bro found the little cuttys


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm a picky mofo and I was pretty impressed with the Blazer I got. The 4 door looks a lot better too, I'll be picking one of those up for sure this time around.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 13 2009, 09:11 AM~12689984
> *I'm a picky mofo and I was pretty impressed with the Blazer I got.  The 4 door looks a lot better too, I'll be picking one of those up for sure this time around.
> *


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

M/O went out for one of those bad ass duallys today :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 13 2009, 09:11 AM~12689984
> *I'm a picky mofo and I was pretty impressed with the Blazer I got.  The 4 door looks a lot better too, I'll be picking one of those up for sure this time around.
> *


I think that right there should be in your sig twinn.. Picky mofo approved..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got the LS clip by way of Phatras today and I'm more than impressed with it!! I'm gonna do it up right!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work hear :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*i got my package today thanks twinn  *


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jan 24 2009, 03:05 PM~12804338
> *
> *


damn homie u on parole now? :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 24 2009, 05:35 PM~12804147
> *i got my package today thanks twinn
> 
> 
> ...


That shits clean! no flash nothin! nice looking car! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Cant wait to get my package :biggrin:  

talked to the Homie twinn on the phone tonight, cool guy thats for sure!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got the caddy yesterday THANKS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ugh ogh! Twinn is casting again!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 25 2009, 10:16 PM~12813486
> *
> hno:  hno:
> 
> ...


O `RLY? lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 25 2009, 11:16 PM~12813486
> *
> hno:  hno:
> 
> ...



NICE ! Alot of work right there ! Keep it up Twinn !


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Looking awesome twinn cant wait to get mine homie :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 that dually is sweet!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got mine today..thanks Twinn & Biggs..this thing looks great!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2009, 01:26 PM~12849841
> *i got mine today..thanks Twinn & Biggs..this thing looks great!!!!
> *


On behalf of the chop thank you bro. After the Nnl twinn will be sending you another pacage to show our Appreciation.  
Glad you liked it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 

wow...damn, am i glad i did send that bed!!

And to think i thought of tossin that sucker in the trash....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2009, 04:53 PM~12851926
> *:0  :0
> 
> wow...damn, am i glad i did send that bed!!
> ...


  
You can still sell me it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

name the price...shit the original's with yall still


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2009, 04:59 PM~12851973
> *name the price...shit the original's with yall still
> *


we will take care of you. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you have already...twice! lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

REWORKED 90'D 4DR READY????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2009, 06:52 PM~12851913
> *On behalf of the chop thank you bro.  After the Nnl twinn will be sending you another pacage to show our Appreciation.
> Glad you liked it. :biggrin:
> *


An't no bullshit either ! They take care of those that are willing to part with item and help in making new master's ! weather it be just a part or a full kit ! Their THANK YOU packages are more then worth the part you shared or the time you spend on the master and the offer a very nice price to keep the main OG master ! 

i have never been disappoint about anything that i have shared or up work in on ! 2 of the very best freinds , self made caster's you will ever encounter ! They both make it about the hobby and not about fulling up their own pockets !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i can definitely agree with that. I never imagined something like this, and now im really happy i could help. And now i wanna see what everybody does with these trucks as their own.

I also have a meeting with ACME this weekend, ill be taking it along...maybe someone there might wanna grab one, since they are a rare breed.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WHERE CAN I FIND A CUTTY


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 29 2009, 07:18 PM~12853252
> *REWORKED 90'D 4DR READY????
> *


x2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank you twinn


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:wave: See you at NNL :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> LS COMBO 20.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> > LS COMBO 20.00
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That LS conversion is great! I have one!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 10:55 PM~12618501
> *mini reworked the center pillar and rear window,removed the hood and cleaned the inside
> 
> 
> ...


I want one of these.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 05:02 PM~12954329
> *Where at in La Puente you at?
> *


a homes , i live in w. covina azusa and the #10, but my moms stays like, valley & azusa i been right there going on 40 sum years. are you around here also?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Im on Salais and Azusa, 1 block north of Valley.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

cool


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

75 caprice resin combo and kit 25.00 have 2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much on the full bumper camaro


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

how much r them kits a piece


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Got money in paypal right now for a 80s 4 door caddy with door panels....

SHOOT ME A LINE!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for the 4-door caddy!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

how much 4 the 4 door caddy?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I NEED 2 OF THOSE 2DR BOX CHEVYS U GOT ANY


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would like to purchase one of the LS combo? Could you pm me with info and price shipped


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Apr 15 2009, 02:18 AM~13581258
> *I would like to purchase one of the LS combo? Could you pm me with info and price shipped
> *


i sold most of them to phatras at scaledreams.com
pm him tell him i sent you


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

four door 90s 30.00 shipped


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 15 2009, 08:41 PM~13588750
> *i sold most of them to phatras at scaledreams.com
> pm him tell him i sent you
> *


Im 100% out of them to..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

new mold will be done by weds ill hit u up


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

WUZ UP TWINN A HOMIE SAID MAYBE U HAD ANY CUTLASS 81-87, LET ME KNOW


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 18 2009, 04:45 PM~13924288
> *four door 90s 30.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


twin whats up, aint talked in a while. I still need a 90 fleetwood. and a big body....I could use a bumper kit. (i will try to make my own but i dont know how
it's gona come out. plus I need skirt's for 67 impala 68 impala and a 70 impala.
and a 63 ford galaxy....and I need the dog house grill that come with the dunk 2 door fleetwood..........hit me up with some number if you can help.
peace........


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

is this the new and improved casting?



> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 18 2009, 04:45 PM~13924288
> *four door 90s 30.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 4 2009, 11:08 AM~14095621
> *is this the new and improved casting?
> *


yes.... thats why it has an open hood now


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

What's up twinn a hommie had told me 2 hit u up 4 a few things I'm lookin 4


93-96 cadi 2 and 4 door

2 door box caprice

2 door malibu

76 impala or caprice

Combo 2 build a ls

If u still have any of the things I'm needin will u plz shoot me a pm with what u do and don't have and some prices plz thanks alot


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORLANDO I_@Jun 17 2009, 08:40 AM~14216200
> *What's up twinn a hommie had told me 2 hit u up 4 a few things I'm lookin 4
> 93-96 cadi 2 and 4 door
> 
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORLANDO I_@Jun 17 2009, 08:40 AM~14216200
> *What's up twinn a hommie had told me 2 hit u up 4 a few things I'm lookin 4
> 93-96 cadi 2 and 4 door
> 
> ...


x2 bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey twinn where u been lots of customers are waitng homie i'm one of them :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 15 2009, 03:35 AM~14479197
> *hey twinn where u been lots of customers are waitng homie i'm one of them  :biggrin:
> *



He's been rebuilding his home fellas ! Making room for a new resin shop and setting the wife and girls up real nice ! He'll be back ! He's got new stuff come out upon his return so your wait will be worth it !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2009, 08:52 AM~14480288
> *He's  been  rebuilding  his  home  fellas  !  Making  room  for  a  new  resin  shop  and  setting the  wife  and  girls  up  real nice  !  He'll be  back !  He's  got new  stuff  come  out  upon  his  return    so  your  wait  will  be  worth  it !
> *


:yes: :yes: 
and pick up a new batch of resin materials on the 23


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

So does that mean i can get my LS RESIN COMBO, for that trade we had? :happysad:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 15 2009, 03:11 PM~14484626
> *:yes:  :yes:
> and pick up a new batch of resin  materials on the 23
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

it look likes it back on again at chop shop :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 15 2009, 04:41 PM~14484939
> *So does that mean i can get my LS RESIN COMBO, for that trade we had? :happysad:
> *



i want one too :biggrin:


----------



## kwonchoba1 (Jul 15, 2009)

i was told to talk to you about custom resin bodies 

I am looking for a regular gmc canyon truck


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got my materials today and finally no problems :biggrin: i will be getting out packages by sat just want to make sure they cure right....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 27 2009, 04:00 PM~14596766
> *got my materials today and finally no problems :biggrin:  i will be getting out packages by sat just want to make sure they cure right....
> *


 :biggrin: Let me know if you need some help wey I will go down there and help you.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14596766
> *got my materials today and finally no problems :biggrin:  i will be getting out packages by sat just want to make sure they cure right....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:0 CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Twinn pm or call me when you have some free time!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinn any new yet


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

any luck geting my box out????????????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well you asked what was next from the Chop shop. 
COMING SOON.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: BABY LINCOLN!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 01:45 PM~14806379
> *Well you asked what was next from the Chop shop.
> COMING SOON.
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!! BAD ASS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 18 2009, 01:54 PM~14806470
> *:0  :biggrin:  BABY LINCOLN!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 01:45 PM~14806379
> *Well you asked what was next from the Chop shop.
> COMING SOON.
> 
> ...


real nice,are these up on the sale table? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 03:45 PM~14806379
> *WILL YOU HOLD 20 OF THEM AND I'LL PAY FOR THEM ON SEPT 3RD 2020 !</span>
> 
> 
> THAT THING IS LOOKIN REALLY CLEAN ! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE MARKET ! I GOT A HOLD OF TWINN THIS WEEK AND HE WAS TALKIN ABOUT THIS ! YOU GET THIS THING TWEAKED ALONG WITH THE T-BIRD AND THE MODELING WORLD IS GOING TO BLOW UP LOL !*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 01:45 PM~14806379
> *Well you asked what was next from the Chop shop.
> COMING SOON.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 18 2009, 07:45 PM~13924288
> *four door 90s 30.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


just wondering if this comes with the door panels? or do you offer them serperatly or at all? thanks.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin good. you ever get those 90` d 4 doors cast?

I still need 2 remember


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14806379
> *Well you asked what was next from the Chop shop.
> COMING SOON.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 A.D.M :0 :0 :0 :0 C.M.C :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 18 2009, 04:20 PM~14806691
> *just wondering if this comes with the door panels?  or do you offer them serperatly or at all?  thanks.
> *



I HAD STARTED TO DOOR A 4DR PANEL FOR THIS BUT IT GOT PUT ON THE BACK BURNER ! I HAVE HAD A TOPIC POSTED UP SHOWING HOW THIS CAN BE DONE ! YOU WILL NEED 4 SETS OF DOOR PANELS TO DO THIS OR A THINK PEICE OF PLASTIC STOCK !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 04:31 PM~14806827
> *I  HAD  STARTED  TO  DOOR  A  4DR  PANEL  FOR  THIS  BUT  IT  GOT  PUT  ON THE  BACK  BURNER !  I  HAVE  HAD  A  TOPIC  POSTED  UP  SHOWING  HOW  THIS  CAN  BE  DONE  !  YOU  WILL  NEED  4  SETS  OF  DOOR  PANELS  TO  DO  THIS  OR  A  THINK  PEICE  OF  PLASTIC  STOCK !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HERE IT IS FINISHED OFF READY TO INSTALL INTO THE BODY !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 01:31 PM~14806827
> *I  HAD  STARTED  TO  DOOR  A  4DR  PANEL  FOR  THIS  BUT  IT  GOT  PUT  ON THE  BACK  BURNER !  I  HAVE  HAD  A  TOPIC  POSTED  UP  SHOWING  HOW  THIS  CAN  BE  DONE  !  YOU  WILL  NEED  4  SETS  OF  DOOR  PANELS  TO  DO  THIS  OR  A  THINK  PEICE  OF  PLASTIC  STOCK !
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE U SAYIMG MINI DIDN UNDERSTAND SHIT THAT U POST IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 01:34 PM~14806858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U GONNA CAST THEM MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2009, 04:41 PM~14806926
> *U GONNA CAST THEM MINI
> *



NOPE ! TO MANY POEPLE WANTED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT CASTING THEM CAUSE THEY WEREN'T CORRECT ! SO I NEVER SENT THEM TO TWINN! I JUST USED THEM IN MY OWN BUILD ! I GUESS ITS EASIER TO DO THEM CORRECT THEN WASTING TIME IN CASTING SOMETHING THAT WILL WORK JUST AS GOOD ! * VERY FEW TRY TO DO WHAT BIGGS , ROGER, MR 1/16TH , AND MY SELF DO BUT ARE QUICK TO SAY THAT WHAT WERE POST ISN'T RIGHT !*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 03:47 PM~14806982
> *NOPE !  TO  MANY  POEPLE  WANTED  TO  TALK  SHIT  ABOUT  CASTING  THEM  CAUSE  THEY  WEREN'T  CORRECT !  SO  I  NEVER  SENT THEM  TO  TWINN!  I  JUST  USED  THEM  IN  MY OWN  BUILD  !    I GUESS  ITS  EASIER  TO  DO  THEM  CORRECT    THEN  WASTING  TIME  IN  CASTING  SOMETHING  THAT  WILL  WORK  JUST  AS  GOOD !   VERY  FEW  TRY  TO  DO  WHAT  BIGGS ,  ROGER,  MR 1/16TH  ,  AND  MY  SELF  DO  BUT  ARE  QUICK  TO  SAY  THAT WHAT  WERE  POST  ISN'T  RIGHT !
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 01:47 PM~14806982
> *NOPE !   TO  MANY   POEPLE  WANTED  TO  TALK  SHIT  ABOUT  CASTING  THEM   CAUSE  THEY  WEREN'T  CORRECT !  SO  I  NEVER  SENT THEM  TO  TWINN!   I  JUST   USED  THEM  IN  MY OWN  BUILD  !    I GUESS  ITS  EASIER   TO   DO  THEM  CORRECT    THEN  WASTING  TIME  IN   CASTING   SOMETHING  THAT  WILL  WORK  JUST  AS  GOOD !   VERY  FEW  TRY  TO   DO  WHAT   BIGGS ,  ROGER,  MR 1/16TH  ,  AND  MY  SELF  DO  BUT  ARE  QUICK  TO   SAY   THAT WHAT  WERE  POST   ISN'T  RIGHT !
> *


a simple NO would've been better :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 02:36 PM~14806876
> *HERE  IT  IS  FINISHED  OFF  READY  TO  INSTALL INTO  THE  BODY !
> 
> 
> ...


 that is all she wrote...damm...damm...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 03:45 PM~14806379
> *Well you asked what was next from the Chop shop.
> COMING SOON.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

CASTING some of them mofos anyway, If fuck's out there saying they're builder's and can't fix a sinky ass post f**k em. CASTING and get yo $$$$


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

59 elco with cruiser skirts 15.00
















60 impala with cruiser skirts 15.00








1950 chevy pick up with resin spare tire fenders and skirts 20.00








christine plymouth 20.00








dually 15.00









68 wagon 40.00 pending








some of these shipping is included some not pm me for price


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

15.00

















































10.00

























plus shipping


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll take that 55 bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PM'D


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

I WANT THAT MALIBU SS PRO STREET. PM SENT BRO...!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I want this MC and some 59 60 skirts. PM me
10.00









plus shipping
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

any ls clips for elcos? i could use 1 or 2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 02:36 PM~14806876
> *HERE  IT  IS  FINISHED  OFF  READY  TO  INSTALL INTO  THE  BODY !
> 
> 
> ...


fuck I love this interier! i wish I had it for my 4 door model? 
but different color with wood dash...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 18 2009, 02:10 PM~14806582
> *real nice,are these up on the sale table?  :0
> *


 This man asked a question? just like I have been asking for bumper kit's
and big body's for 8 or nine month's now!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2009, 12:37 PM~15504149
> *This man asked a question? just like I have been asking for bumper kit's
> and big body's for 8 or nine month's now!
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is this truck still available?

i'll take it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

twinn, you ever get those 90`d 4 doors casted?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2009, 02:14 AM~15512045
> *twinn, you ever get those 90`d 4 doors casted?
> *


bump


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey twinn what kind if skirts do u have availible can u post them up tks


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

yo twin wats up wit them big bodys got any for sale?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TWINN WEA U @ BRO :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dutch experience: FLAKEY!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 25 2009, 06:50 AM~16085814
> *^ FUCK YEA :banghead:
> *


Still nothing after all these months?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey twinn, are you still casting the 80's dually?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 7 2010, 01:02 AM~16211331
> *hey twinn, are you still casting the 80's dually?
> *


hes out with some family shit. should be back at it soon!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2010, 01:07 AM~16211376
> *hes out with some family shit. should be back at it soon!
> *


ahhh, i remember a year ago or so i kept buggin him about the duallies, lol, now im back and they're ready! ahh! :biggrin: 

but if you read this twinn! hope all is well!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 7 2010, 01:09 AM~16211399
> *ahhh, i remember a year ago or so i kept buggin him about the duallies, lol, now im back and they're ready! ahh!  :biggrin:
> 
> but if you read this twinn! hope all is well!
> *


check out revrend hearse`s sale topic. I sold him mine, and its up for grabs again.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2010, 01:11 AM~16211408
> *check out revrend hearse`s sale topic. I sold him mine, and its up for grabs again.
> *


ahh, will do! thanx bro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2010, 01:07 AM~16211376
> *hes out with some family shit. should be back at it soon!
> *


liar.hes hiding from the migra. :0


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2008, 04:33 PM~11536039
> *67 CAPRICE 35.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2010, 09:14 AM~16213153
> *liar.hes hiding from the migra. :0
> *


Your kiddin' right? :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2010, 09:14 AM~16213153
> *liar.hes hiding from the migra. :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 7 2010, 12:57 PM~16214542
> *Your kiddin' right? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 23 2009, 03:43 PM~15447554
> *15.00
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have the 76 caprice


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Twinn send me my stuff .


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 10:55 PM~12618501
> *mini reworked the center pillar and rear window,removed the hood and cleaned the inside
> 
> 
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 18 2009, 04:45 PM~13924288
> *four door 90s 30.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


let me know 
i want 1 or 2


----------



## Rida4life (Feb 23, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIE I NEED A LS COMBO KIT IS THERE ANY WAY I CAN GET ONE PLEASE HIT ME UP WITH THE INFO


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rida4life_@Feb 6 2010, 12:06 PM~16531853
> *WHATS UP HOMIE I NEED A LS COMBO KIT IS THERE ANY WAY I CAN GET ONE PLEASE HIT ME UP WITH THE INFO
> *


Just wait for Jimbo's version his shit is tight as hell. 
Twinn showed he's not reliable anymore to say the least.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2010, 12:16 PM~16531904
> *Just wait for Jimbo's version his shit is tight as hell.
> Twinn showed he's not reliable anymore to say the least.
> *


got a pic


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

85 biaritz
mademan
dueces
pm me
those are the only 2 that paid for something that i remember everyone else was a prize or something like that,,if your name is not on the list that means you received your items if not pm me


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 9 2010, 12:49 PM~18772371
> *85 biaritz
> mademan
> dueces
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16496605
> *let me know
> i want 1 or 2
> *


Oh shit..Goodtimes in the house...
what's up 818 er? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 9 2010, 11:49 AM~18772371
> *85 biaritz
> mademan
> dueces
> ...



ahh shit look whos back :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:wow: TWINN...are you back?! there are a lot of homies who been waitin on yah!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

just going to make and ship what i owe right now then ill post up whats for sale again


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Twinn your casting again ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 01:15 PM~18777172
> *just going to make and ship what i owe right now then ill post up whats for sale again
> *



coming back to build right  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Oct 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18777400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 01:59 PM~18777521
> *yup
> *


  previews?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

just have pics of the elco right now


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work! good to see you back twinn!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: Que onda Twinn?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18777521
> *yup
> *


Cool cant wait to see the new stuff


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 01:28 PM~18777648
> *just have pics of the elco right now
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good twinn :wow: glad to see u back bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 03:28 PM~18777648
> *just have pics of the elco right now
> 
> 
> ...



now thats whats up homie proper back bumper for a ls camino build


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 04:28 PM~18777648
> *just have pics of the elco right now
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Glad to see you at it again bro !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

elco looks nice twinn!! high five on the come back!! whatcha got on a 2 door caprice!? :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam cant wait to see what you got in store Twinn... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i will be posting up some kits and the resin i make in a couple of days just want to ship what i have to ship


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18793400
> *i will be posting up some kits and the resin i make in a couple of days just want to ship what i have to ship
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 10 2010, 01:15 PM~18777172
> *just going to make and ship what i owe right now then ill post up whats for sale again
> *


whats the word? you ever pick up that resin material


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

ey homie the s-10 blazer just comes with wats in the pic??? or is there more parts missing either way im hella interested


----------

